# A Couple of Small Cleavers and More...



## cdhumiston (Jun 8, 2022)

Made these for some friends and family members.


----------



## Michael J.R. (Jun 16, 2022)

Something different! Nicely made!


----------



## Jville (Jun 16, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the next best thing should be a Ko Sir.B Ian Cleaver.


You have been notified


----------

